# Inter



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Per par condicio con la Juventus che ha un suo topic in Figli di Agricola ecco il quello sull'Inter. 

A voi la parola.


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Frustrati piangnoni


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Grazie Inter, anche oggi ci hai dato una gioia.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Su sportmediaset le nuove maglie dell'Inter per il 2013-2014? 

Vedi l'allegato 590


----------



## Franz64 (16 Luglio 2013)

Lo ricordo per coloro che se ne dimenticano facilmente

_Pertanto, alla luce delle valutazioni sopra sinteticamente riportate, questo Ufficio ritiene che le condotte in parola siano tali da integrare la violazione, oltre che dei principi di cui all'art. 1, comma 1, CGS, anche dell'oggetto protetto dalla norma di cui all'art. 6, comma 1, CGS, in quanto certamente dirette ad assicurare un vantaggio in classifica in
favore della società INTERNAZIONALE F.C., mediante il condizionamento del regolare funzionamento del settore arbitrale e la lesione dei principi di alterità, terzietà, imparzialità ed indipendenza, che devono necessariamente connotare la funzione arbitrale, in violazione del previgente art. 6, commi 1 e 2, CGS, in vigore all'epoca dei fatti._

Se certe telefonate non fossero state dimenticate in qualche cassetto:

- niente scudo di cartone (come minimo, ma probabile anche pesanti penalizzazioni)
- niente Ibra 
- niente scudetti in serie e niente triplete

Il vostro ciclo da "grande inter" è figlio di telefonate dei vostri dirigenti nascoste nel cassetto. Sono tutte vittorie di cartone, non solo lo scudettino 2006 (campionato regolare in cui siete finiti a 12 punti da noi), ma anche tutto ciò che è seguito.

Perdenti e seconda sq. di Milano dal 1908


----------



## Forza Pazzini (18 Luglio 2013)

Se l'Inter è una pedina e il calciomercato è la scacchiera, l'Inter viene subito mangiata


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2014)

Oggi sono in vena di cavolate. 

Portiere straniero: *Diego Lopez-Handanovic*

Difensore centrale over 30 con un gran curriculum alle spalle: *Alex-Vidic*

Esterno sinistro classe 1992, con ottime doti tecniche: *De Sciglio-Dodô*

Esterno destro classe 1986, non sempre amatissimo dai tifosi: *Abate-Jonathan/Nagatomo*

Mediano versione cagnaccio davanti alla difesa, idolo dei tifosi: *de Jong-Medel*

Centrocampista under 25, in cerca di rilancio: *van Ginkel-M’Vila*

Attaccante 27-28enne che in carriera ha mostrato meno rispetto ai mezzi tecnici: *Menez-Osvaldo*

Ataccante 21-22enne che se sano per tutta la stagione, potrebbe fare la differenza: *El Shaarawy-Icardi*


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Oggi sono in vena di cavolate.
> 
> Portiere straniero: *Diego Lopez-Handanovic*
> 
> ...



tranne van ginkel mvila che ho bisogno di vederli di più per giudicare, degli altri prendo sempre quelli del milan, ho dei dubbi solo su el shaarawy icardi perchè ritengo icardi fortissimo, ma sono due ruoli completamente diversi e qua scegliere è difficile..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tranne van ginkel mvila che ho bisogno di vederli di più per giudicare, degli altri prendo sempre quelli del milan, ho dei dubbi solo su el shaarawy icardi perchè ritengo icardi fortissimo, ma sono due ruoli completamente diversi e qua scegliere è difficile..



Mah per me siamo lì in tutti i ruoli, tranne Menez-Osvaldo che ad oggi è ipersbilanciato.

Poi i due più forti dell'Inter non ci sono.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah per me siamo lì in tutti i ruoli, tranne Menez-Osvaldo che ad oggi è ipersbilanciato.
> 
> Poi i due più forti dell'Inter non ci sono.



si siamo li indubbiamente, si equivalgono tutti tranne menez osvaldo come dici tu ma anche secondo me osvaldo non è scarso..


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Oggi sono in vena di cavolate.
> 
> Portiere straniero: *Diego Lopez-Handanovic*
> 
> ...



Handanovic e Icardi tutta la vita  gli altri li manderei in miniera, a parte forse Dodò.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2014)

(IMPOPOLARE MODE ON)

Devo ancora capire in cosa sia infinitamente superiore De Jong a Medel


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (IMPOPOLARE MODE ON)
> 
> Devo ancora capire in cosa sia infinitamente superiore De Jong a Medel



Hanno lo stesso ruolo e caratteristiche molto simili (due cagnacci), ma l'olandese è più forte. C'è poco da dire....


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno lo stesso ruolo e caratteristiche molto simili (due cagnacci), ma l'olandese è più forte. C'è poco da dire....



Medel è un pitbull,De Jong un beagle a confronto


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Io sono dell'idea che nel complesso Inter e Milan siano piuttosto simili come valori.
Andando ad analizzare settore per settore forse l'Inter è più forte ma noi non abbiamo le coppe e possiamo essere più imprevedibili rispetto a loro.
Entrambe possono andare solamente meglio rispetto all'anno scorso (si parla tanto della stagione drammatica del Milan ma l'Inter alla fine ha fatto 2/3 punti in più di noi).
L'Inter ha un portiere più forte, le difese secondo me sono piuttosto simili (se tutti in salute reputo i nostri leggermente superiori, al momento no), a centrocampo l'Inter ha decisamente più qualità (ma bisogna vedere come si inseriranno Van Ginkel e Bonaventura se utilizzato come mezzala). Gli attacchi personalmente a me piacciono entrambi: noi abbiamo più soluzioni ma se Torres è ancora tutto da verificare uno come Icardi, se non ha problemi fisici, può fare realmente la differenza.
Secondo me, e lo dico da prima della 1° giornata, si giocheranno il terzo posto, sempre che non vadano incontro a stagioni come quelle passate.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Medel è un pitbull,De Jong un beagle a confronto



De Jong è un animale, oltre ad essere un leader nato ed un calciatore di maggior caratura internazionale.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> (IMPOPOLARE MODE ON)
> 
> Devo ancora capire in cosa sia infinitamente superiore De Jong a Medel



Basta vedere una partita del Milan. Ti accorgerai dopo una decina di minuti, che De Jong è tipo 3-4 categorie sopra quelli che lo circondano. Come direbbe galliani, un top top top 

Oltre a essere onnipresente in fase di interdizione, ha dei piedi davvero niente male per essere quel tipo di mediano. Poi la sgroppata contro il Parma non è da tutti... Lo reputo superiore anche a Van Bommel, che io adoro. E' molto più completo.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Medel è un pitbull,De Jong un beagle a confronto



Diglielo in faccia che è un beagle 
De Jong anche secondo me è più forte e ha più esperienza internazionale (anche se quest'anno non serve a niente).


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Basta vedere una partita del Milan. Ti accorgerai dopo una decina di minuti, che De Jong è tipo 3-4 categorie sopra quelli che lo circondano. Come direbbe galliani, un top top top
> 
> Oltre a essere onnipresente in fase di interdizione, ha dei piedi davvero niente male per essere quel tipo di mediano. Poi la sgroppata contro il Parma non è da tutti... *Lo reputo superiore anche a Van Bommel, che io adoro. E' molto più completo*.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Ovviamente mi riferivo al Van Bommel visto a Milan.

In ogni caso, De Jong >>>>>>>>>> Medel


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION] Rispettiamo le opinioni altrui, specie quando non ci sono provocazioni (cosa che invece si desume dal tuo post).


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ovviamente mi riferivo al Van Bommel visto a Milan.
> 
> In ogni caso, De Jong >>>>>>>>>> Medel



A me piace De Jong,ma onestamente vedo un po' troppo hype su di lui...Medel imo non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiargli,tecnica ne ha anche lui e ha una media del 90 % di passaggi riusciti (e non fa mica solo passaggini,ma anche cambi di gioco) oltre a una straorrdinEria garra sudamericana


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A me piace De Jong,ma onestamente vedo un po' troppo hype su di lui...Medel imo non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiargli,tecnica ne ha anche lui e ha una media del 90 % di passaggi riusciti (e non fa mica solo passaggini,ma anche cambi di gioco) oltre a una straorrdinEria garra sudamericana



Hai ragione, sono simili, ma De Jong è un trascinatore nato, un leader emotivo. E' questo che fa la differenza con Medel. Poi ripeto ha maggior caratura internazionale, cosa che non guasta.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A me piace De Jong,ma onestamente vedo un po' troppo hype su di lui...Medel imo non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiargli,tecnica ne ha anche lui e ha una media del 90 % di passaggi riusciti (e non fa mica solo passaggini,ma anche cambi di gioco) oltre a una straorrdinEria garra sudamericana



Medel giocava nel Cardiff fino a ieri, e oggi in una squadra che a mio parere tecnicamente è inferiore al Cardiff. De Jong è dieci spanne sopra al cileno sopravvalutato, sempre secondo me.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A me piace De Jong,ma onestamente vedo un po' troppo hype su di lui...Medel imo non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiargli tecnica ne ha anche lui e ha una media del 90 % di passaggi riusciti (e non fa mica solo passaggini,ma anche cambi di gioco) oltre a una straorrdinEria garra sudamericana



Caspita, avete preso Xavi e non mi sono accorto di nulla?


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Caspita, avete preso Xavi e non mi sono accorto di nulla?



Beh ovviamente i filtranti e i lanci geniali di prima non sono cosa sua


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A me piace De Jong,ma onestamente vedo un po' troppo hype su di lui...Medel imo non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiargli,tecnica ne ha anche lui e ha una media del 90 % di passaggi riusciti (e non fa mica solo passaggini,ma anche cambi di gioco) oltre a una straorrdinEria garra sudamericana



Dopo De Sciglio mezzala credevo di aver letto tutto e invece non si finisce mai di stupirsi. Medel? Ma chi caspita è? ahahah


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie a Dio esiste l'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2014)

L'Inter sta messa peggio di noi ...


----------



## runner (23 Dicembre 2014)

l'inter non l'ho mai vista come una vera rivale.....

ma gli interisti sono davvero inconcepibili.....solo due o tre miei amici sono persone "sopportabili" tra i tifosi,gli altri in tutto quello che fanno sono incredibilmente irritanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastico Mancini che fa un intervista possibilista su Cerci al mattino e nel pomeriggio lo prendiamo noi


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Sto guardando la loro amichevole poche chiacchiere questi hanno un grande bello centrocampo non c'è neanche storia con il nostro...
Ottimo Kondogbia a fianco c'è grande tecnica con i vari brozovic, Hernanes, kovacic e devono pure finire il mercato con davanti icardi 

Buonanotte...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la loro amichevole poche chiacchiere questi hanno un grande bello centrocampo non c'è neanche storia con il nostro...
> Ottimo Kondogbia a fianco c'è grande tecnica con i vari brozovic, Hernanes, kovacic e devono pure finire il mercato con davanti icardi
> 
> Buonanotte...



Se prendiamo Ibra non c'è storia, senza si mette male.


----------



## Redondo (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Sto guardando la loro amichevole poche chiacchiere questi hanno un grande bello centrocampo non c'è neanche storia con il nostro...
> Ottimo Kondogbia a fianco c'è grande tecnica con i vari brozovic, Hernanes, kovacic e devono pure finire il mercato con davanti icardi
> 
> Buonanotte...



Hanno anche una difesa di m###a,Miranda e Vidic bolliti,Ranocchia e Jesus imbarazzanti,Murillo un pacco dai piedi quadrati,noi abbiamo ancora 90 mln per prendere Gundogan,Ibra,Romagnoli e Abdeneur


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2015)

Si giocheranno un posto in EL con noi.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Si in difesa è tutto da vedere ma JJ e Rannochia visti oggi non giocheranno titolari, non ce neanche storia tra la nostra rosa e la loro ad oggi.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Redondo ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo ancora 90 mln per prendere Gundogan,Ibra,Romagnoli e Abdeneur




Ah si?


----------

